# Anyone bought from this ebay seller ??



## metalmole (May 20, 2013)

This seller has a good price on a ER 40 collet set with R8 holder, anyone bought from them ??                                                                                                                          http://www.ebay.com/itm/R8-Bridgepo...9?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item35b9b503cf


----------



## stevecmo (May 20, 2013)

Sorry, I can't help with that seller.

I just recently got my mill up and running and am now considering what I need to purchase in the way of tooling.  I am curious why you would need a set of 23 collets for your mill.  I'm not saying that you don't, I just don't envision using more than a few for different end mills - 3/8", 1/2", 3/4".


----------



## rafe (May 20, 2013)

Just check his feedback , It looks like he's a standup seller IMHO


----------



## Tug (May 20, 2013)

I picked up a very nice NMTB 30 ER40 Chuck & collet set from eBay seller "rartools" for $350 +shipping, and am very satisfied.  He mentioned that he had more items, but did fail to come through with any further info.


----------



## metalmole (May 20, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Sorry, I can't help with that seller.
> 
> I just recently got my mill up and running and am now considering what I need to purchase in the way of tooling.  I am curious why you would need a set of 23 collets for your mill.  I'm not saying that you don't, I just don't envision using more than a few for different end mills - 3/8", 1/2", 3/4".


Well stevecmo I like holding all kinds/sizes of tooling in my other collets, I have several 0-60, A-Z and metric and standard drill bit sets and try and run them in collets when ever I can, they run so much smother than a drill chuck and I have a couple Albright German made drill chucks that are nice but still don't do as god a job as collets for me.....I also have end mills from 1/16 through 1 inch as well as some metrics too, so I need all them sizes.....


----------



## stevecmo (May 20, 2013)

metalmole said:


> Well stevecmo I like holding all kinds/sizes of tooling in my other collets, I have several 0-60, A-Z and metric and standard drill bit sets and try and run them in collets when ever I can, they run so much smother than a drill chuck and I have a couple Albright German made drill chucks that are nice but still don't do as god a job as collets for me.....I also have end mills from 1/16 through 1 inch as well as some metrics too, so I need all them sizes.....



Works for me.  Thanks!


----------



## metalmole (May 20, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Works for me.  Thanks!


Sure thing, you need to try it sometimes if you have a set of collets, I have a complete set of R8s that I can get most of the drill bits that I use in.......the way it started is I was trying to drill a small hole in a very precise location, my drill chuck just didn't wont to hold the bit to my likings so I tried a collet to hold the DB and bam a perfectly placed hole......of course you have to have good quality drill bits as well......


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 21, 2013)

Tools 4 cheap has it for $150.00, but he is out of stock right now. 
http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er40


----------



## Tug (May 21, 2013)

The down side of older machines ... The NMTB 30 stuff is so out of date is is costly to obtain.  Still, I have a healthy amount, so I should be able to get by just fine once I figure out how to wite in a phase converter (color blind).


----------



## Dr.Fiero (Jun 5, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Tools 4 cheap has it for $150.00, but he is out of stock right now.
> http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er40



Decided to take a chance, and pulled the trigger with these guys on a set of the ER32 ones (need the smaller end of the range more anyhow!).

Was quick to answer my emails, and gave me an option for cheaper (slightly) shipping vs what the site showed.  I'm in Canada so it was of course not cheap for the shipping. But that aside, I got them here in quite short order. Since he used a flat rate box, he said to just keep adding items if I wanted until the box filled up!  Same price.

Collets look good, came in an MDF tray.  Threads on the nut are smooth, and the steel feels like its good quality (ok, reasonable for china!).  Haven't run them yet to check for runout.

I'd order from him again.


----------

